# Newbie Questions



## RaginCajun (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah I know, a new potential gun owner with questions....sorry in advance everyone. Now, I did read the FAQ and think I am beyond THOSE questions....but still plenty in the bag where those came from..lol.

So my background was shooting a 22 LR once in the Boy Scouts. No scope, no instruction...and I sucked. Then I sat in a blind for three wet and cold days on a deer hunt with a .44 mag Long Rifle and never got a round off (does that count? LOL).

About a month ago my dad gifted me a Remington 1100 autoloader shotgun that belonged to my grandfather. Appears it's circa 1940's. Still have yet to find an outdoor range to fire with it but have it in the house for home defense although the long barrel poses concerns and I will likely look for a .20 gauge with a riot length barrel at some point down the road. More importantly, it got me contemplating the purchase of a handgun for home defense and eventually, conceal carry. So drawing on my background where I research things to death...I attended a gun show, a small one, just to test the waters and see what was what. I met the owner of a shop/range that is close by (in Houston that is within one hour away...lol). I found out they do offer a "New Owner" course for $10, gives you some basic principals (Index the finger, point in a safe direction, safety-safety-safety). Plus we got 5 rounds each on a Glock 17 and a revolver (forget the make) but it was a .357 chambered for .38cal. 

After the class I began hitting YouTube with a vengeance and have logged close to 500 videos on various firearms. I compiled a short list of those I was interested in potentially and returned to the range with an array of questions. I ended up going to about five various shops to "test" the answers for similarity (Here's my disclaimer for that...I find that gun owners are as biased and loyal to their brands as motorcycle owners are...which is an area that I have experienced before..lol). So I take those answers and all the YouTube info with a grain of salt but look for similar thoughts and information between them all. Here's where I am today after four to five weeks of Q&A, test firing at the range, etc...

My final three were the Glock 17; S&W M&P9 and the Sig Sauer P320. All full size and reputable brands. I had also tried the S&W M&P Shield (ugh...but that was likely due to being a compact and not a full size). This past weekend I returned to the range to reshoot the Sig and the S&W (which I didn't shoot the first time, opting for the Shield that first time) but was unable to get access to the Sig and was led to the H&K VP9 which I had not seen before or researched. Long story short I ruled out the S&W and while I liked the Glock it was the Sig and the H&K that I just enjoyed shooting. So back to the drawing board to learn about the VP9. *An added thought, after many conversations it seems the full size are more accurate and easier to fire compared to compact/carry sizes and what a typical gun owner will find is you will but one gun for the range/home and one for conceal/self carry. Does that sound accurate?

This coming weekend we (my wife and I) are going back for a one-on-one lesson with the instructor and hope he can/will use one of these two firearms in our course. I loved the Sig and until shooting the H&K felt the Sig was my final choice but I felt the H&K was "That good". What I also liked about it was the slide release and magazine release already set up on both sides (as my wife is a lefty) which would make it easier for her and also save me spending $$$ to swap things out which at the end of the day makes it backwards for me. The triggers were both stellar to me (keeping in mind I know next to nothing and was going on gut feel alone). But my research said to pick a weapon that you feel good when shooting it. The Glock was better than the S&W but I feel that the Sig and H&K are just better than that...my opinion only. The other big difference is price, the H&K goes off about $150 more than the Sig...although a Sig with night sights added is right in the same price point (the H&K coming with night sights already). 

So today in browsing around I found this site and it's the first actual gun forum I've joined. I was hoping to get some insight into either of these weapons from anyone that has owned/fired them. Another query would be in regards to secondary supplies for these firearms (holsters, etc). Both the Sig and H&K are only about two years old (for their striker fires). How plentiful are holsters and things of that ilk (knowing they will pale to the Glock which has 35 years on them...and how long does it normally take before companies begin bringing those items to market for newer guns (like these two)? Any feedback would be appreciated. 

And while I appreciate that everyone has their own opinions on "what's best" I hope this doesn't turn into a "Glock Rules" party or something. I went by one gun shop earlier today where I've discussed the Sig with the owner and he couldn't stop gushing about how solid the Sig platform was...but then his salesman today, after hearing that I liked the Sig, tried to get me back to becoming a "Glock Man" as that is his personal preference. Anyway, thanks for reading my ramble and I look forward to lots of good information from the community!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My honest advice?
Learn to shoot pretty well, before ever even thinking about holsters and the like.
Pistol shooting is difficult. Becoming merely competent at it requires practice. You can't really know anything about your needs for a holster until you know how to use your gun.

You don't need to actually shoot a lot, in order to become a reasonably good pistol shot.
You need to do a whole lot of _dry-fire practice_, to learn grip, sight control, and trigger control.
All that requires is a proven-empty pistol and a blank area of household wall. No target is required.
Once your instructor has described how to dry-fire practice (remember to ask him or her for that), spend no more than 10 minutes a day on it. But do it every day.
Then, once a week, go out and fire maybe 50 real shots, to check up on the skills you've practiced.

Holster manufacturers work pretty closely with gun manufacturers, and there's a holster for almost ever gun out there.
You may have to do a little searching, though.

You're on the right track, trying out as many different guns as you can.
Try more of them. Take notes.
Then re-read your notes and think about your experiences before you buy a gun.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Steve's spot-on... knowing what holster you need will require some range time and thought. Options like IWB or OWB, % cant (3 O'clock carry), appendix carry or small of the back carry (5 O'clock). Most gun owners have a collection of holsters and have changed placement as experience is gained (due to preferences or incidents)... I know I do, lol.

On to your choices thus far... you could do a LOT worse than the Sig P320 or HK, both are great guns and will last. I personally like the P320 due to ergonomics, easy of complete breakdown (for cleaning or service) and options (frames for $40). 

Good luck in your quest and keep reading and taking one on one or group classes... every one you take will make you a better shooter and increase your knowledge (if the instructor is reputable).


----------



## RaginCajun (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. Steve, I've added that dry-fire practice question to my list for Saturday. I liked the frames for $40 too until I realized that you still need the slide and barrel and...well, you get the idea. It's not just a "second gun" for $40. I file that in the "Too Good To Be True" category. I'm afraid I could actually get a compact carry size for roughly the same price as the full monty Sig setup when it all washes out.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, you have done some research and come up with a short list of high-quality pistols. All of your choices are polymer-framed, striker-fired pistols. That is what many, if not most choose these days, but you should be aware that there are other choices including single action pistols (like the model 1911), double action only, hammer-fired pistols (like the SIG P250), and traditional double action, or double action/single action pistols, the vast majority of which are hammer-fired. 

If you are certain that a striker-action pistol is what you want the Glock, SIG P320, and HK VP9 are certainly on almost everyone's list of the top ten, and on most people's list of the top five. You might consider adding the Walther PPQ (striker-action) or Walther P99 (a rare DA/SA striker-fired pistol) to your list of candidates if that is practical.

I will offer my two cents worth, since you asked for advice from those who owned one of more of these. Understand that shootability is a very individual thing and will depend on hand size, finger length, personal preferences, and a bunch of other factors. I too dislike the S&W M&P mostly because I dislike their triggers. I have seldom shot one and never owned one. I own 2 SIG P320s, a full-size in .45 ACP and a compact in 9mm Luger. I like them both very much and they have performed flawlessly. I find them very comfortable in the hand and they point very naturally for me, unlike Glocks. I also own a SIG P250 subcompact, a DAO hammer-fired pistol. The P250s share grip modules with the P320.

It is true that you can't just buy a different sized pistol by buying a grip module. You can buy a caliber X-change kit of a different size in the same caliber, however. Switching the fire control unit from one size to the other can be done in less than a minute once you are used to it, and that would allow you to have two different sized P320s in the same (or different) calibers, although you could not shoot them both at the same time. Unfortunately, SIG has priced the caliber X-change kits so high that most people consider it makes more sense to buy a complete second pistol. When the P320 was introduced, the caliber X-change kits were priced $100 lower, and swapping FCUs was a much more attractive option.

You can, however, use a smaller sized grip module with a larger slide and barrel assembly. For example, if you bought a full-sized P320 you could take the FCU out of it, put it in a compact P320 grip module, and mount the full-size slide and barrel on it. The slide would overhang the end of the grip module a little but it is of no consequence. You can use the full-sized mags in a compact grip module, but they would extend past the end of the grip. Or you could buy some compact mags to go with the grip module. Likewise, you could use a compact slide/barrel assembly on a subcompact grip module. This option makes some sense for concealed carry, since it is usually the grip that "prints" and often a small change in slide length doesn't matter much. If you can afford only one pistol, I would consider the compact P320 and buying a subcompact grip module and magazine. After shopping around a bit I bought a SC grip module and two SC magazines for just over $100. The compact P320 would serve pretty well as a home defense pistol. It has a slightly shorter sight radius by a little over 3/4" which might make it slightly less accurate for some, but the compact P320 is still plenty accurate. The subcompact grip module could be used for concealed carry.

I have not owned but have shot a HK VP9. It is a very nice pistol. The P320 actually fit my hand better and I was a little more accurate with it. The VP9 also gave me trigger sting as it has quite a few others. It was more considerably more expensive at the time I bought my P320s so my choice was pretty easy. Both the P320 and the HK VP9 have a trigger that is much, much better than the stock Glock trigger, IMO. I actually liked the P320 trigger a little better, but many rate the VP9 trigger more highly.

I have certainly shot Glocks including the G17. The Glock is a solid pistol with a simple, rugged design and great aftermarket support. They do not work well for me, however. The block-like grip is not comfortable in my hand and the unusual grip angle makes the pistol point unnaturally for me. The finger grooves on the G17 are not too bad, but those on the G19 are closer together, due to the slightly shorter grip, and do not work with my fingers at all. The stock Glock trigger has always felt spongy too me and IMO is way beneath the quality of the P320 or VP9 trigger. But if Glocks work for you, they certainly have a lot of positive things going for them.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Sig or HK? Whichever one you like the best and feels right to you. You can't go wrong with either. Parts, accessories, and holsters are plentiful and available for both. Go to HK Parts or Sig Store to get an idea of what's available. Holsters? You'll probably end up with a few. Only you can decide which one is right for you. "TapnRack" couldn't have stated it any better.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I started shooting for the first time November 2011 (age 61). Got my carry license May 2012. carried a Ruger SR40c for 2 1/2 years. My wife wanted to learn to shoot , and possibly carry. She went to a professional (Female) trainer. And she fell in love with the trainers Glock G26. I was looking to change to 9mm so Glock made sense to me. She got a G26 I decided I was going to learn to like the G19. It made tactical sense for the both of us ( She can share my magazines. Same manual of arms). My G19 eventually became a G17 gen 4 (My G19 sits in safe now). Plus for Glocks : a Lot of Holsters, less expensive magazines, plenty of spare parts available.

I have shot the Sig P320 , Walther PPQM2 and HK VP9 all real nice. I also had a Sig P239 (DA/SA) sold it after 8 months. Just wasn't for me. Whichever firearm you chose. Set aside some money for ONE ON ONE training. This will give you a basis that will last a lifetime.


----------



## RaginCajun (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback all. One on One class tomorrow at 9am. Already have the p320 and the VP9 reserved for the range for some shooting after the session to make the final call. I haven't experienced that finger pinch on the VP9 but not surprising with just 15 rounds through one to this point. Hoping to do 50+ rounds in each tomorrow to make my final decision. Price will sway in favor of the p320...maybe. The base model is about $160 cheaper. But if I upgrade to the night sights then they are basically the same price. The VP9 is stock with them, the Sig needs the upgrade. Excited for tomorrow.


----------

